# Sticky  Important Notice - Please Read



## Karen

Please don't forget, in addition to posting your recipes here, please copy and paste them to the Cookbook so that we can have them categorized (easier to find); plus they won't get deleted when during the pruning of this forum - which will now be done on a monthly basis. Thanks!!


----------



## subfarm

Does anyone have a recipe for making palatable bread with NO white flour?

I've been making bread for 35 years, recently determined to eliminate the 1/3 white flour I had been using, and palatability went way down. But there has to be a way! (I hope)

Thanks!


----------



## doigle

Where is this cookbook? I'm confused, again.


----------



## Lilycatherine

I have a cooking blog and would be happy to share tons of homemade recipes from our family. Is there a rule against sharing my blog address? It also has sewing projects and gardening....all the stuff I have done for 60+ years. I don't want to break any rules so I am just asking first. Thanks.


----------



## Ardie/WI

doigle said:


> Where is this cookbook? I'm confused, again.


I've wondered about that too,


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I think I've seen before where someone said it's just the whole "Online Recipe Book" section, not actually a physical book that can be bought or downloaded. Hope this helps.  It is confusing, lol!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/online-recipe-book/

P.S. Too bad Lilycatherine didn't post her blog. I'd love to see one from someone doing this for 60 years!


----------



## kymountaingirl

I agree with you. Would have been wonderful to have access to 60+ years of Lilycatherine's work! :awh::awh: I am eager to check out this cook book though. This forum is awesome!


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Welcome to HT KMG! There are lots of things to love about these boards. 

I think no one ever saw Lilycatherine's post. I know I never came in here before I saw Ardie's name pop up on the main board, and I've been here seven years, lol! It's a shame though. I did try to hunt her blog down, but had no luck since I didn't have much to go by.


----------



## dltasig7

Karen said:


> Please don't forget, in addition to posting your recipes here, please copy and paste them to the Cookbook so that we can have them categorized (easier to find); plus they won't get deleted when during the pruning of this forum - which will now be done on a monthly basis. Thanks!!


Sorry! Kinda new and didn't see the cookbook


----------



## Midgard

This may be a bit off topic but I would like to find out if canned goods like soup are safe to eat after they have been frozen.


----------



## kasilofhome

I had that happen.
If the were frozen and had not thawed.. minus 30 for a few week I used them for humans but once thawed not worth it to me too try.

I figured can good are used in cooking and I often froze extra from cooking...so what was going to happen the way i did it that one winter.


----------



## Midgard

Thanks for your comments. It doesn't get quite that cold in Washington but they should stay frozen for the winter.


----------

